#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  In a nut shell William,

## TorTow

William

Thanx for all the great advice in your part of Teak Door and thanx to the community too that helps run it and keep it alive).

The question that I'd like to put to you is one of land/property ownership.

I've read a lot in your section and the general view is one of "if you can't afford to lose it don't pay it out". This is good advice in itself but surely there must be a way.

I'm on my third marriage and hopefully the last (2 to western women previously, who arguably , between them take a nice chunk of my salary already). I want to buy a house and not a condo as I'd like to have children again. I really don't want to throw money away renting (yes I realise that I could be throwing it away already) and I don't want to live in a condo. This means the murky waters of property buying. Is it not possible to buy the land in her name and have her lease it to me and then build the house in my name. This way not only does she feel (hopefully) secure for the future but I also get a little security too. 

In a nut shell William, What is the best way to buy/build property and land in Thailand whereby both parties have a little surety?

Thx in advance for any comments.

TorTow

----------


## dirtydog

You obviously didn't read all of williams articles.

*Usufruct*.

----------


## TorTow

Obviously not. Thx dirty d...

William, are you providing your services on a professional basis? If so could you send a pm with your contact details. If not could you send a pm with the contact details of a good lawyer who would be able to help me.

Again, thx in advance

----------


## Marmite the Dog

William is now based in Australia and is not active in Thai law any more.

Do a search for a member called Sebastian. He works for a law firm in Korat I believe.

Note: William; if you disagree with that. Sue me.  :kma:

----------


## dirtydog

Sebastien

----------


## William

MTD, agree - and judging from the news, I question if there is such a thing as _Thai law_ at the moment  :Smile: 

PS - I cannot sue you, you've got fuck all.  :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

Where do you practice in Oz William ?

----------


## William

^not qualified in OZ mate - therefore, do not "practice". But I live in Sydney, where I am a consultant.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I cannot sue you, you've got fuck all.


That's lucky then.

----------


## watterinja

So Consultants can consult, not practice... Can you earn legal fees then?   :Confused:

----------


## Nawty

Ok, was going to ask you if you knew my lawyer if you was in Melbourne and tell him to pull his ferkin finger out.

----------


## William

^^no mate. These days I look at law firms that may be under-performing and trying and assist them to increase their revenues. My "consultancy" work is to the firm, not its clients. 

By way of example, here in Aus I try and explain how additional revenues may be geared out of Asia.

----------


## watterinja

Good stuff, William. Best of success to you.   :Smile:

----------


## William

^yes, an interesting project I'm currently working on is how we can "assist" management of companies with American parent companies - wishing to withdraw from the market - to do a Management Buy-out (MBO).

Many of the tricks I learnt in '86 and '97....  :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

Do you charge by 3 minute incriments ?

----------


## William

^no; 6

----------


## Butterfly

> Do you charge by 3 minute incriments ?


probably by the second,

----------


## Norton

> Can you earn legal fees then?





> Where do you practice in Oz William ?





> William, are you providing your services on a professional basis?





> What is the best way to buy/build property and land in Thailand whereby both parties have a little surety?





> *Do you charge by 3 minute increments ?*


Nope.  He charges by the question.  Invoices are in the mail.  Thank you for your business!

Norton,

Director Accounts Payable
William Consultancy

----------


## William

^love it. Unfortunately I seem to have greened you recently.

----------


## crippen

A legal bod with a sense of humour,   I hope!

----------


## Gerbil

Helping out needy lawyers?

Is this a new charity?  :bunny3:

----------

